# What's a "heavy Meal"



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Eating before rides, 

1) Where can I find links discussing "heavy" foods that cause problems while riding?

2) Is a serving of steamed chicken tenderloins(no spices/salt), with a large spoonful serving of pasta and another large spoonful of veggies (beans,corns,brocoli, peppers) a heavy meal?

3) How long should I wait before riding after eating a "heavy meal"?

BONUS QUESTION
4) On a side note, Does anyone know what 2012 Tour de France cyclists are eating daily? I would like to know if there's a daily blog video of them eating what they say they eat. You know, besides the hormones, blood transfusions, and water. Anyone?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I think this is dependent on each individual. I can eat just about anything in any amount before I ride, and Im fine, where others cant eat anything. When doing endurance events, I typically eat a large Waffle House breakfast, and then follow up throughout the ride/day with Infinit nutrition, and nothing else.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I think the term 'heavy meal' has more to do with portion size, rather than the type of food.

p.s. I think there's some old video's with Dr Allen Lim talking about what the riders eat on the Tour, have a look on Youtube.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, anyway.. I was just hoping for a REAL WORLD SHOW on the Tour de France...you know headcam and secret infrared cams...without sounding like a creepy voyeaur, Im just after the facts.

I did find the following pre-ride carbo mix
Muesli Carbohydrate loaded pre MTB breakfast - YouTube

Pasta Protein for Breakfast
Mtb carb loading - Pasta for Breakfast? - YouTube


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

"Heavy meal" is just a term. Like stated above, some people are more effected than others, and it depends on what foods you eat. Of coarse it depends on the size of the meal also, but some foods, especially when mixed with other foods, take longer to digest so? 
The links you posted look to be more carb loading type meals.
A good rule of thumb is 
snack = half to 1 hour before
regular meal = 1-2 hours before
large meal = 2, maybe more, hours before.
YMMV


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

theMeat said:


> "Heavy meal" is just a term. Like stated above, some people are more effected than others, and it depends on what foods you eat. Of coarse it depends on the size of the meal also, but some foods, especially when mixed with other foods, take longer to digest so?
> The links you posted look to be more carb loading type meals.
> A good rule of thumb is
> snack = half to 1 hour before
> ...


Thanks again for the clarification:thumbsup:


----------

